# Swine flu



## Foxbat (Apr 28, 2009)

http://xkcd.com/574/





As always, xkcd rocks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ha ha ha! Great.


----------



## emtech419 (Apr 28, 2009)

I haven't pulled a shift since last friday, but I can't wait for my service area's nursing home population to call in for swine flu symptoms when I get to either of my jobs this week.


----------



## Amack (May 16, 2009)

"lick an autistic kid"

bahahahaha


----------



## Scout (May 18, 2009)

We just got a report of Novel influenza A (H1N1) and influenza A (H5N1) virus mutating to form a combined virus.

It is now wildly believed that THIS is the cause for the rapid spread of the infection.



There has also been wide spread hysteria resulting in a few interest groups sending out unfounded emails warning of the risk of swine flu from certain canned pork meat products. Should you receive such email just mark them as spam and dispose.


----------

